# Palmer Honeypipe with Burton bindings/anon goggles



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

tell me what is this setup worth???


palmer honeypipe, regular damage on edges, but great on bottom, just waxed and used 2 half days after i bought it used...
burton freestyle bindings, white on brown, medium, used 2 half days
anon goggles i bought for 65 used 2 half days, white and black both lenses mirror/yellow


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

hmm i would say 50$ for the board and bindings. they are 40$ bindings and the board is 8 years old...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

even though the board has about a seasons worth of wear? certainly not 8 years worth.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

When you can buy new boards that are significantly higher quality than the plamer was brand new... yes. You could probably get $100 or $150 from some unsuspecting fool off craigslist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Technology changes. THings get better. You cant ask high dollar for used gear at a time of year when all the clearance gear is 1/2 off. 

I got a full setup with minimal wear and tear for 100$ The board in only a few years old and had a nice pair of flow bindings to boot. I posted pics here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/13786-my-ride.html


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought a minimally-worn 1998 board 4 years ago (ergo 7 years old at the time) for $25. Came with a free helmet that was almost brand new.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

CapitaBoy said:


> Technology changes. THings get better. You cant ask high dollar for used gear at a time of year when all the clearance gear is 1/2 off.
> 
> I got a full setup with minimal wear and tear for 100$ The board in only a few years old and had a nice pair of flow bindings to boot. I posted pics here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/13786-my-ride.html


now this setup right here is a steal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> now this setup right here is a steal.


Go to craigslist and offer half what they are asking. Let the negotiations start there. People will drop the price if they want to sell. Other bozo's swear they will sell for the high dollar and you never see their post come down. :dunno:


----------

